# Making ejuice in an urn...



## AndreH (10/3/17)

Right... so im having this idea to mix juice in an urn. When the juice is mixed i switch on the urn to required temp and leave it.

What do you guys think? 

1 is it safe?
2 will it damage the juice at all with direct heat?

Your thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Raindance (10/3/17)

AndreH said:


> Right... so im having this idea to mix juice in an urn. When the juice is mixed i switch on the urn to required temp and leave it.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Too high a temperature may speed up the decay of your nicotine. Keeping the temperature low will require the juice to be in there a considerable amount of time. It will speed things up a bit but i doubt if remarkably so.

Having tried many ways, time in the cupboard seems the only tried and tested way.

Also, some plastics do not handle exposure to heat well. Need to test how they react before actually doing it with bottles containing juice.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DanielSLP (10/3/17)

I would strongly advise against this or any heat steeping. Consider this, when you buy a really amazing commercial juice, the chance is, it was steeped for a month before getting to the shop and then it steeped for even longer before you bought it. Now heat steeping is great to develop a recipe and get a ball park of what a steep will do but nothing will beat a steep. 

Considering this though. A steep doesn't make a bad juice good. It makes a good juice taste great. If the recipe is harsh or all the flavours aren't present a steep will bring them out. Harsher flavours will tone down but this might still be a sign of over flavouring.

My best advice and it's something I do regularly, develop recipes that are really good as a shake and vape. I run my whole mixing and recipe development like it's competition rules. Everything needs to taste good at a shake and vape, if it doesn't, I taste the juice analyse why it tastes bad, what ingredients are bad and subtract them from the recipe. Often juice gets thrown but it's part of the process.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (10/3/17)

AndreH said:


> Right... so im having this idea to mix juice in an urn. When the juice is mixed i switch on the urn to required temp and leave it.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...



Dude don't. The element of the urn will kill your juice dead

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (10/3/17)

Even setting it to a low temperature will trash your juice. The element will heat your entire mixture to your preset temperature but to get it to that temp, the element is gonna be putting a kakhuis amount of heat out and that will ruin your mix.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

